# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Mình cần chế máy. Bác nào làm được vào giúp mh với

## Shin Hoang

Nhu cầu của Mh là làm 2 máy sau
- Máy ghép nối tre hình tròn.  Ban đầu tre là đoạn thẳng rồi được uốn cong lại. Mh muốn ốp tre vào 1 khuôn vòng cố định về kích thước. Trên khuôn đó xẻ 1 rãnh tréo để đưa lưỡi cưa      xuống cắt tréo. Khi ốp tre vào khuôn thì ở ngoài có 1 ben hơi đẩy cho tre ốp sát vào khuôn ( giúp đảm bảo đúng kích thước) sau đó lưỡi cưa hạ xuống cắt tréo tre. Khi cưa đưa lên thì có người bơm keo vào vết cắt rồi ben hơi ép từ trên và bên cạnh vào để vết ghép được khít khao nhất

- Máy khoan tự động cho sản phẩm tre vửa ghép ở trên. phôi tre cũng được cho vào khuôn cố định để có thể khoan. Đường kính to nhỏ của máy có thể điểu chỉnh dc 

Mh muốn làm 2 máy đó. Bạn nào bên cơ khí làm được thì liên hệ Mh 0986o11175 
 Tiền nong hết như nào Bạn nói luôn giúp Mh nhé  
Thanks Bạn đã đọc tin

----------


## ngocbh2001

Toàn là kí tự khó hiểu quá,cho cái hình hay video đi bác chủ
cái video khi bạn làm cái lồng chim ấy bằng tay đó

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình làm được.

Nhưng mình ở SG.

Hơ hơ!
2016 tới giờ chắc bác chủ đã xuất ngoại rồi!

----------

